# audio output only through headphones



## wolffnx (May 16, 2018)

hello,my audio is working but only for headphones, i  have a lenovo t400


`pciconf -lv`


```
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x20f217aa chip=0x293e8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
```

`mixer`

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  86:86
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mic      is currently set to  50:50
Mixer rec      is currently set to  93:93
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Recording source: mic
```

`cat /dev/sndstat`

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Internal Analog Mic)> (rec)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

everything is looking good but i dont find the problem...today i'probe Linux Mint and is worked like a should,the sound
came out of the speakers

sorry..i forgot, i run FreeBSD 11.1


----------



## wolffnx (May 16, 2018)

nevermind..the problem was the bios settings, i reset to default and it works!


----------



## shepper (May 16, 2018)

See my 3rd post in this Thread 57473


----------



## wolffnx (May 16, 2018)

shepper said:


> See my 3rd post in this Thread 57473



interesting,mostly the pins part,  of Linux y FreeBSD, Thanks


----------

